# Looking for a RP involving giants/macro.



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

Hey all, I'm just curious if anyone would like to RP with a roleplay involving giants. I normally like actual giants with a mixture of science fiction, fantasy, or superhero/supervillain like scenarios. While I prefer to play the giant character, I am fine with someone being a giant character if they I can trust they do the role well.

Some things:

1.I'm religious, so certain things that go way too past my threshold I may not be comfortable with, but I'm also reasonable and we can negotiate.

2.I normally prefer to play the giant character, unless I can trust you to play the role well. 

3.I have good giants and bad ones.

4.I can RP on Discord, or via notes.

5.I'm 27, so if it gets NSFW, (so long as it is in within my boundaries), I can allow it. 

6.Normally I do Sonic FC's, but I can easily portray them as anthro.

7.I like good roleplayers, as ones who put effort into a RP.

8.I'm a rational guy, if you have any questions just ask!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2019)

*GIANT BUMP
*
Two giantesses I plan to use, (either one of them.)

Dr.Ophelia Daniel:






or Scylla:


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 6, 2019)

Idk~ i could possibly give it a try~


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 6, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Idk~ i could possibly give it a try~



Alright, which character?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 6, 2019)

Ah I've got plenty. If you want to be the giant though then that'll rule out any of my giants and sizeshifters~ narrowing it down a little bit. But there's still a lot to choose from. I could just go with Blue, since he's naturally my default pick of course...


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 6, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Ah I've got plenty. If you want to be the giant though then that'll rule out any of my giants and sizeshifters~ narrowing it down a little bit. But there's still a lot to choose from. I could just go with Blue, since he's naturally my default pick of course...



We can both be giant characters, that has happened before. Just don't be surprised when some of my characters try to attack!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 6, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> We can both be giant characters, that has happened before. Just don't be surprised when some of my characters try to attack!


Hehe of course~ where so you prefer to do it? I normally do discord but i can also do discord, just wonderin which you'd like to do.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 6, 2019)

Discord works.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 6, 2019)

Alright. I'm BluefiremarkII#2898


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 6, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Alright. I'm BluefiremarkII#2898



Alright, also can you perhaps provide me with character references?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 6, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Alright, also can you perhaps provide me with character references?


Sure. These are the  only characters with pictures i have so far. Userpage of BluefiremarkII -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 6, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Sure. These are the  only characters with pictures i have so far. Userpage of BluefiremarkII -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



Okay, well don't be surprised if Scylla attacks them.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 6, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, well don't be surprised if Scylla attacks them.


I won't be suprised


----------



## tinysteven (Nov 30, 2019)

My character is a 5 inch tall man; will that fit into your plans?


----------

